# Addison's disease? Long list of symptoms/unhelpful doctor



## KittyI (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey all, I'm new here so hello!

I'm wondering if anyone has any stories to share or advice. I'm a 21 year old woman and I've been struggling with this long list of symptoms for 3 years now. I've been to doctors on numerous occasions and been told its caused by the following: being pregnant (I'm not) STDs (nope) depression (no) stress (again, no) anxiety (nope) anorexia (no!). 

My symptoms are:

-Fatigue
-Nausea & Vomiting
-Shakiness
-Fainting
-Brain fog, inability to concentrate
-Slurred words/stuttering
-Tripping up/falling/lack coordination 
-Headache
-Blurred vision
-Numbness in legs and arms and fingers
-Very cold hands & feet
-Constant thirst (I need to drink 4 litres of water a day and still thirsty)
-Night sweats
-Stomach pains
-Dizziness
-Dizzy and fatigued after basic activity (flight of stairs, standing up)
-Shortness of breath
-Underweight, can't gain weight
-Low blood sugar (I'm getting anything from 2.7 mmol/L - 3.9 mmol/L regularly after eating)

I went to a doctor a year ago who said it was anxiety, I saw a specialist, and needless to say it wasn't. I feel anxious & irritable when I have low blood sugar, but I don't have anxiety. 

The doctor ignored my symptoms and low blood sugar readings. I left with an anxiety questionnaire when what I really wanted was an endocrinologist referral. I'm exhausted all of the time and unable to do the most basic activities as I constantly feel ill, I just want to feel better and get on with my life!

Has anyone had a similar experience or similar symptoms and got a diagnosis? Does anyone have any advice on getting diagnosed? After lots of research I keep seeing undeniable similarities between my symptoms and Addison's disease.

Thanks very much everyone! xx


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome Kitty, I'm sorry to hear you're having such an awful time of it.

First, I would suggest if your GP is so unsympathetic, you might try to find another if you can. Switch surgeries if you have to and mention your concerns to the consultant at your clinic next time you're there. There are tests that could establish the source of your problems, whether it be Addison's or something else. Whatever the cause it needs to be sorted out soon as you cannot be expected to go on feeling as you do.


----------



## KittyI (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Alison,

Thanks for your kind response! Everyone here is very lovely and supportive.

I am off to change doctors this morning. My previous doctor did some tests and ruled out anaemia and thyroid issues. 

He did a random blood glucose test and I got a 4.2 mmol/L which is fine, but obviously this can change and on most days I get a reading in the low 3's after being advised to test my blood sugar at home. He himself said its not very accurate, especially as I get hypo readings after eating meals. 

Hoping this new doctor actually listens and tries to find the underlying issue.

If anyone has any advice, experience or stories to share, please do! I find hearing of other peoples efforts to get diagnosed very helpful!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2014)

KittyI said:


> He did a random blood glucose test and I got a 4.2 mmol/L which is fine, but obviously this can change and on most days I get a reading in the low 3's after being advised to test my blood sugar at home. He himself said its not very accurate, especially as I get hypo readings after eating meals. ...



Hi Kitty, welcome to the forum  It looks as though your blood sugar levels are OK. Normally a non-diabetic person will range between 3.3 mmol/l and 6 mmol/l, so a reading in the low 3s is not unusually low especially given that most meters have a degree of inaccuracy of 5-10% above or below the reading shown (so something showing as 3.1 might in fact be 3.4). Something that might be considered is reactive hypoglycaemia, where the blood sugar drops low after eating due to an overproduction of insulin in response to the food.

Good luck with the change of doctor, let us know how things go


----------



## KittyI (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello! Thanks for your reply, its good to be here 

I often get 3.1-3.4 readings, within 4 hours (usually less) after eating. I got 2.7 mmol/L last week only 3 hours after breakfast. 

I understand that 5-7 mmol/L is a healthy target range for non-diabetics about 2 hours after meals. I am confused as to why I get such low numbers after eating, but I am referred to fasting levels by doctors and deemed just about ok. Surely fasting levels are suppose to be lower then levels after meals and there is a different criteria for both?

While blood glucose meters have a level of inaccuracy, a 2.7 mmol/L and consistent low 3's after meals accompanied with hypo symptoms is really getting me down. I'm getting sent home from work as I'm slurring my words and stuttering, getting nauseas, have blurred vision, confusion and feeling faint. Works been great about it but I've just started an amazing job and don't want to always be off ill.

Waking up in the morning is horrific, I use to be such an early bird. Now I have to drag myself out of bed and still it takes me about 3/4 hours to properly function (I say properly, I haven't felt "healthy" for about 2 years). 

I'm looking in the direction of adrenal issues as they seem to cause both low blood sugar (which I have) and low blood pressure (also have) as I fainted in the doctor office after standing, but of course they don't see this as relevant...

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice? I'd be very grateful!
Thanks everyone! x


----------



## declan88 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi Kitty

How you doing?
Did you get it sorted with new Dr?
Some of your symptoms eg remaining hypo after eating eating sound like Addison's disease, which is probably what you suspected.  If so, are you on steroids now?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2018)

declan88 said:


> Hi Kitty
> 
> How you doing?
> Did you get it sorted with new Dr?
> Some of your symptoms eg remaining hypo after eating eating sound like Addison's disease, which is probably what you suspected.  If so, are you on steroids now?


I'm afraid you are unlikely to get a response @declan88 as this thread is nearly 4 years old.


----------

